# Circuit design help!



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm picking any _engineer/small~circuit~designer_ brain for some help!

I want to create two panels that house 10 piezoelectric transducers each that will act as an intrusion deterrent when an alarm condition exists.

These transducers operate at *2.5khz sine or square wave* but need a signal generator circuit to supply that waveform to operate. I would like to just apply 12vdc to the lot but I think that would create "fried chicken"!

Basically I have a 12vdc battery source that is solar charged(_recharged_) at a location where there is no electricity. 

I believe all i need is a timer circuit with an SCR?? to handle the output, but that's as far as my design knowledge goes. Attached you will see a spec sheet for the transducers and a physical picture of the devices themselves. I got a deal on 90 of them.

Any thoughts suggestions designs ideas pointers? 

thanks in advance, chris


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

A 555 timer can be used to produce a square wave output:

555 Variable Frequency Square Wave Generator


----------



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

thanks mpr I thought of using two 555's, a second one to modulate it some so that i get a warbling? but that's about the extent of my design capabilities!


----------

